# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Smart clothing, LOOMIA, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - LOOMIA

loomia.com/outdoor-goods

----------


## Airicist

Article "These high-tech clothes make you money by selling your data"
LOOMIA's connect fabric brings tech functions to fashion and sells your data to the highest-bidding brand

June 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

The LOOMIA electronic layer

Oct 1, 2018




> Our core product, the LOOMIA Electronic Layer (LEL), is a proprietary drapable circuit that can be seamlessly embedded into textiles for heating, lighting, sensing or data-tracking applications.

----------


## Airicist

Loomia smart clothing at scale

May 18, 2020




> Loomia is a Brooklyn based company focused on creating materials and processes that make it easier to produce smart apparel at scale. Loomia's smart apparel engineering and integration work has been for companies like Google and Topshop. They are based out of Brooklyn's New Lab, a hub focused on advanced materials and manufacturing.

----------

